# Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMSHOTS



## selfbuilt (Jun 6, 2007)

*Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMSHOTS*

_*REVIEWER'S NOTE: This thread has been replaced with a new comparison review of the latest multi-stage 1AA lights:
Multi-stage 1AA Review - Part III: Runtimes, beamshots & more!* Please continue the discussion of the new lights on that thread - thanks! _

*The contenders*:

From left to right: Jetbeam C-LE (group buy), DealExtreme X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX, DX X.1, Rexlight 2.0, Fenix L1D-CE






*Beamshots:*





The relative output can be a bit misleading in the photo (i.e. the cool-tinted lights look brighter than they are). The MkIIX is probably the "purest" white of all the tints. The DX X.V and Fenix L1DCE are bit warm, and the JB C-LE, Rex 2.0 and DX X.1 are a bit cool. Here's a lower exposure to show you the hotspots better:






*Summary Chart for 2650mAh NiMH on Hi/100%*





All my output and throw numbers are relative for my light meter/box setup. Throw values are calibrated to Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com, so you can convert to approximate lux at 1m by squaring the Throw values.

*Notes:*
*DX X.V, JB C-LE, and C-LE v1.2:* X.V and original C-LE both use PWM at 73 Hz. Twist action is a bit stiff on both, due to battery tension. New v1.2 C-LE uses 317 Hz PWM (i.e. much less "flicker"), has improved threads, is thicker in diameter, and features a "memory mode" that retains last setting used
*DX X.1 and JB MkIIX:* Both use PWM at 120 Hz, build quality is excellent and roughly equivalent, but slight advantage to MkIIX in my case. Complex user interface, but manageable.
*Rex 2.0*: I opted for the black Rex 2.0, and mine doesn't retain the 5 sec smart memory feature on regular batteries - only on 14500. PWM freq is 94 Hz. Build quality is pretty good.
*L1D-CE*: Current-controlled, simple elegant user interface.
*14500 Batteries*: Although my L1D-CE, JB C-LE, and DX D.V. can all take 14500, they are not recommended and I don't want to run the risk given reports of people blowing their circuits on these lights.

*Method:* home-made lightbox a la Quickbeam's FR.com method. My relative overall output numbers are typically similar to his, although generally a little lower. You can directly compare the graphs - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another.

*Runtimes:* 
"Hi" mode on NiMH (Duracell 2650mAh) 






Med-Hi and Low modes on an AW Protected 14500 (750mAh) on two separate graphs clarity 









A couple of comparable "Low" and "Medium" modes on alkaline Duracells, to allow you to compare relative output/runtime efficiency. Again on two graphs for clarity.










*Key observations:*

_DealExtreme X.V vs. Jetbeam C-LE vs C-LE v1.2_

On Hi, lower output on X.V compared to original C-LE (from group buy), and with WORSE runtime. C-LE v1.2 has slightly increased output overall, and intermediate runtimes to the earlier two versions.
On Medium, similarly lower output and with lower runtime on X.V compared to C-LEs. C-LE v1.2 has greatly improved output and runtime, but at a cost: now has rapid drop-off to zero output (i.e. lacks the long "moon mode" of the earlier versions that switched into low mode for extended runtimes)
On Low, the X.V again has lower ouput, but now outperforms the original C-LE in time to 50%. The new C-LE v1.2 has about the same runtime as the X.V, but with twice the output! Note that unlike the original C-LE, both the X.V and C-LE v1.2 lack a "moon mode," and drop out of regulation to zero output very quicky. 
Apparently, X.V uses an early version of the C-LE light engine (notice different head knurling), which has some efficiency problems at higher output levels
Update to v1.2 C-LE now includes 2sec "memory mode" feature that retains the last setting used - but with intermittent problems (see Conclusions at the end of the post)

_DealExtreme X.1 vs Jetbeam MkIIX:_

On Hi (100%), DX X.1 is noticeably dimmer then the equivalent MkIIX, but compensated by extended runtimes
Generally equivalent in all others modes and other batteries
Regulated output on 14500, but runtime not as long lasting as Rex 2.0

_Rexlight 2.0:_ 

Brightest light on NiMH initially, but at the expense of short runtime.
On lower modes, alkaline runtimes are similarly poor compared to DX, JB and Fenix lights. 
Definitely seems to be designed to run best on 14500. Output on Hi on 14500 not as bright as DX X.1 or JB MkIIX, but much better output/runtimes overall (not regulated).

_Fenix L1D-CE_

On Hi with NiMH, considerably brighter than DX/JB models. Note quite as bright as Rexlight, but much longer runtime
On Med/Low, unbeatable output for comparable runtime of other DX/JB/Rex models

*Conclusion:*

On regular batteries, L1DCE best choice for max output (on Hi) or best output/runtime (i.e. on Med/Low, L1D-CE is 2-3 times as bright as most of its competitors, but with equivalent runtime). Need to go with one of the other lights if you want a lower low.
On 14500 batteries, DX X.1 or JB MkIIX are brightest and have regulated output, but Rexlight 2.0 has the best output/runtime ratio in all modes.
DX X.V is not as good a performer as the JB C-LE from the group buys in terms of either output or runtime in primary or high modes. Signficant improvements on threads of C-LE v1.2, as well as considerably improved output/runtimes in primary and low modes, but at the expense of loss of moon mode on alkaline.
New C-LE v1.2 memory mode is problematic, as contact problems quickly arise in every day use, resulting in missed modes, out-of-sequence switches, or restricted number of modes available. Threads and contacts need to be kept scrupulously clean if the light is to function properly.

There you have it! Should hopefully give you a pretty good overview for general comparison purposes.
:twothumbs


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

:goodjob:


----------



## gunga (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

:wave:

Good job! SOme of the mode selections in the graphs are a bit confusing (you have a 30% in with the low mode etc) but the results do show that the Fenix has the most efficient circuit by far on the standard cells.

That's what I expected, but it's interesting to see. I was working on the assumption that the jetbeam C-LE was quite good on low too but I guess you didn't have time to complete that one...


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Thanks for the great comparisons. I took the time to read the charts and am confused or I think I see an error. In the first chart the MKIIx and C-LE list runtimes at 1hr 42 min and 1hr 38 min. Based on the shown graph it looks like that should have been about 2hr 42 min and 2hr 38 min. :thinking:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Oops, thanks matrixshaman, you are correct - I just fixed the graph labels.

I know they are little confusing, but that's because I tried to limit my time to roughly equivalent settings of the lights (where possible). Hence the various modes on the more versatile MkIIX and X.1 lights, since I could better use those to approximate the Hi/Med/Lo of the others.

I know I said no requests Gunga, but I have been thinking of running the lower low modes of C-LE/X.V . I'll see what I can do ...


----------



## Weskix (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Never mind, after looking closer, I see whats going on there. Post Edited


----------



## AFAustin (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Hi, selfbuilt.

Great chart, information, and key points. Thank you for a considerable amount of work on this. I have a weakness for nice little pocketlights, and with such an impressive selection these days, it's great to see the comparisons. 

I've been very happy with my DX JetBeam C-LEs, and was tempted to try out the "lookalike" DX X.V to compare, but your info. has dissuaded me from that. 

I've got a couple of Rexlights en route, and am wondering about using 14500s vs. NiMHs in them. I'm assuming your "relative overall output" numbers are the same from chart to chart? That is, e.g., would the Rexlight be approx. the same brightness (~40) at 45 minutes on both the NiMH and the 14500? If so, that is a bit of a surprise.

I have an "older" JetBeam MK II Lux III, and it has one of the smoothest, prettiest flood beams ever on a 14500, but gets warm pretty fast. Does the MK II Cree as well, or is it cooler running for extended periods? I've been put off by the overly complex UI of the latter, but I suppose you can simply stay in "basic" mode.

The L1D CE gets great marks in so many ways, but do I remember correctly that it only works in "high" on a 14500?

In any event, I always enjoy your posts, and thanks again for all this nice data. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary123 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

In your Key Observations, you have the Dex vs JB twice. And I double checked and the L1D will throw about 4 yards further around 50 yards than the MK.IIX, but the L1D also has a more focused spot. Hard to tell which is brighter.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*



AFAustin said:


> I'm assuming your "relative overall output" numbers are the same from chart to chart? That is, e.g., would the Rexlight be approx. the same brightness (~40) at 45 minutes on both the NiMH and the 14500? If so, that is a bit of a surprise.


Yes, the numbers are consistent from chart to chart. So, the Rexlight is clearly optimized for 14500, as it gives off more overall light (and a slightly longer runtime) on a 750mAh 14500 than a 2650mAh NiMH. Quite surprising indeed!

Actually, it reminds me a bit of my Ultrafire 602A1 (aka "VIPPA" on DX). That light only did ~1hr to 50% on NiMH, but ran an astonishing 90 mins on 14500 (compared to about 45 mins for the Fenix L1T at roughly equivalent brightness on 14500). I don't remember the exact values, but my impression was the Ultrafire on 14500 was about twice as bright as with NiMH, so that was quite a feat to get that much extra runtime.



> I have an "older" JetBeam MK II Lux III, and it has one of the smoothest, prettiest flood beams ever on a 14500, but gets warm pretty fast. Does the MK II Cree as well, or is it cooler running for extended periods? I've been put off by the overly complex UI of the latter, but I suppose you can simply stay in "basic" mode.


My MkIIX gets hot very fast, especially on 14500. As for the UI, I thought I would be put off as well, but you quickly get used to it. I switch back and forth commonly now. Oddly, the X.1 is just slightly different enough to screw me up (e.g. turning off in the 15Hz strobe in advance reverts you to basic on the X.1, but not the MkIIX, where you need to proceed to the later strobe modes). It's not as confusing as it sounds in practice ...



> The L1P gets great marks in so many ways, but do I remember correctly that it only works in "high" on a 14500?


I suspect you mean L1DCE ... I haven't tested it, but that's what I understand from others around here.



Gary123 said:


> In your Key Observations, you have the Dex vs JB twice. And I double checked and the L1D will throw about 4 yards further around 50 yards than the MK.IIX, but the L1D also has a more focused spot. Hard to tell which is brighter.


Thanks Gary, fixed dthe uplicate. My overall output is based on a milk carton lightbox, but I find it matches well to a ceiling bounce test in a dark room.

Thanks for all the kind words everyone ...


----------



## AFAustin (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*



selfbuilt said:


> I suspect you mean L1DCE ... I haven't tested it, but that's what I understand from others around here.



Quite right, L1D CE indeed---thank you and corrected. There are days when I wish all these torches were named "Fred" and "Johnny" and "Florence", etc., etc.----so all the jillion combinations of numbers and letters would no longer fry my ever decaying brain! 

Thanks again, selfbuilt, for a great post.


----------



## NoFair (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Great review. Thanks for doing this.

I just got 2 Rex-lights in HA nat yesterday (opted to wait) and they only pull 1.3-1.4A from a NiMH. This should give slightly longer runtimes than I'm seeing here and elsewhere. I'm wondering whether they have altered the circuit... 

I have 4 14500 on the way so i haven't had the chance to test with those.

Sverre


----------



## Marlite (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Superb multi review on these popular AA lights. Your comparisons based on your testing with beamshots, runtimes, charts and persomal observations were presented in unbiased fairness.

My interest here was piqued by my recent acquisition of the JetBeam C-LE as the original JetBeam Mark I's perfect white beam had kept me happy a long while. I am more than pleased with the Jet C-LE as it has more functions than I need but has a perfect white beam, super HAIII, flicker free, beautiful design and small size. A jewel in my hand. Emil does it again!

It proves there is something for everyone here, just pick your favourite feature set.

Thanks again for your great reviews and observations.

marlite


----------



## Rob187 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Excellent comparison & review. Thanks.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Very nice comparison. The only thing I think is missing... Lumapower F1 and M3.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Thanks for support everyone.

I'll also see if I can do a composite group photo shot for the beam profiles tonight when it gets dark - no promises though!

My DMM and X.V are tied up at the moment on a low-mode alkaline run time test for gunga  (~10 hours in and still above 80% initial output - a good sign), but I'll check the current draw on my Rexlight when the run is done and get back to you NoFair. 

[_EDIT: Just tested current draw on NiMH in my Rexlight, and only get about ~0.75A draw on Hi mode. Used the appropriate 10A mode on my DMM, so not sure why it's so low._]

I'm curious how this run goes, based on the interesting behaviour of the X.V on my Medium mode test. You'll see in the graph that it dipped down to almost nothing, then jumped back up to ~15% original output and stayed there for at least 3 hours before I stopped the run. What's interesting is the light had actually changed modes to Low mode _all by itself _ at this point (when I stopped the run, I verified the next mode was Hi, then strobe, etc., even though the run had started on primary medium). So it looks like the light switches to low mode on its own when the battery drops too far. Unfortunately, not sure if the C-LE would have done the same, because I stopped that run earlier.

Unfortunately no Lumapower F1 or M3 (big fan of my D-Mini and MRV, though . But I am planning on picking up the new LM-31 when it comes out this month.


----------



## pedalinbob (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Incredibly nice graphs, thanks!

I am considering the Fenix, as well as the Dex V, and it appears that the Fenix really has the electronics nailed.

I just found the description of the Fenix user interface. Seems fiddly. Head unscrewed, half-presses...whatever happened to simple lights?

Ultimately, I would like to see a simple on-off tail clicky, and a twist head with three positions (low med, high).

Anybody make one like this????


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Hi there, just wondering what are the spot lux numbers for the L1D CE and C-LE you used in the first 100% or High mode chart?

Seems like the relative output of the L1D CE is a little low. The L1D CE on high I tested has a spot of 1542 lux while my C-LE on high was about 817 lux.

That puts the L1D CE about 88% brighter than the C-LE, but in that chart it seems to be only about 20% brighter?
Perhaps there's some binning discrepencies at work or cos the Fenix uses a smooth reflector while the C-LE uses a textured one?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*



x2x3x2 said:


> Seems like the relative output of the L1D CE is a little low. The L1D CE on high I tested has a spot of 1542 lux while my C-LE on high was about 817 lux.


I agree with you - L1DCE should be scoring higher, proportionally speaking. The problem seems to be my milk carton setup does not accurately report the absolute magnitude difference of the brighter lights. This seems to be a fundamental limitation of this simple setup - the L1DCE seems brighter than my numbers indicate. I would trust Chevro's absolute estimates of lumen output a lot more, since he's built a much better "integrating sphere".

As for spot, I didn't report those values since I didn't think it would be a fair comparison - the L1DCE has a smooth reflector, so it should throw further than the rest which are all textured. Also, my light-meter is home-made and uncalibrated for Lux, although I have verified it is linear for throw within the intensities of all the lights in my collection (i.e. by inverse square law of decay with distance). Also, my throw numbers correlate beautifully with Quickbeam's FR.com, so I can directly report throw calibrated to his scale as follows:

*Throw On Hi/100% with NiMH on FR.com scale (with estimated lux):*
L1D-CE: *37* (estimated lux: 1350)
MkIIX: *30* (estimated lux: 900)
DX X.1: *31* (estimated lux: 950)
Rexlight: *30* (estimated lux: 900)
C-LE: *28 *(estimated lux: 750)
X.V: *23* (estimated lux: 550)

[EDIT: Just revised the numbers above sightly, since I originally posted with the wrong battery type]

Note that my lux estimates for throw match proportionally with yours very well x2x3x2. But again, not sure if it's fair to report these numbers given the different reflectors (plus the fact that a slight misfocusing of the emitter could greatly influence throw, while probably not affect overall output very much).

*Simply put:* it's hard to relate throw to output, and while I have a lot of faith in my throw numbers (based on excellent correlation to FR.com), I think overall output is a better measure to compare lights. Unfortunately, my lightbox setup definitely seems to underestimate at the higher intensities, so the graphs above shouldn't be used to infer absolute brightness differences, except for lights that score in a similar range.

I hope that's clear - hope I haven't muddied things further for anyone


----------



## atm (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Awesome info, thanks selfbuilt, this makes choosing the right light for my intended use much easier!


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Thanks for your excellent data, selfbuilt. Nothing is more informative (and more work) than the runtime curve of a light....


----------



## gunga (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Thanks Selfbuilt!

A low runtime is totally cool and much appreciated! 

:thumbsup:


Most of the time I use the lights on low during outdoor use anyways!
:candle:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE comparison review - RUNT*

Here you go gunga ... just updated the Low graph to include DX X.V on low. Very impressive at just under 29 hours, but only a third as bright as the Fenix L1DCE on low.

FYI, my C-LE is about 20% brighter than the X.V on low mode (i.e. CLE is ~3 on my output scale, vs ~2.5 for the X.V). I suspect runtime will be roughly comparable, but haven't tested yet. I'll keep you posted ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Just updated main post with beamshots on Hi with NiMH. Enjoy! 

FYI, I had planned to post a beamshot for a Low mode comparison, but the PWM on most of the lights seems to have distorted the outcomes (i.e. due to the long exposures that were necessary). I would have thought it might average out, but instead the PWM lights randomly seemed brighter or dimmer in successive shots taken at the exact same exposure settings.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Great comparo selfbuilt. It just keeps getting better and better. Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## koala (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Thank you very much. This is a great answer to "Which AA light should I buy" questions/posts.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Just updated the low run time graph with C-LE, very interesting. I'm glad you talked me into it gunga. 

Time to 50% was just under 20 hours for the C-LE, consistent with other reports for this light. So, in this case, the DX X.V considerably outperformed it with just under 29 hours to the same point.

But there's a catch - the X.V. dropped to zero almost immediately once it fell out of regulation. the C-LE dropped into a long "moon mode" of slowly decreasing light. 

Personally, I always prefer a moon mode feature on a light, but the X.V certainly exceeded my run time expectations. And when you consider that on medium the X.V automatically dropped into the regulated low state when the battery was nearly exhausted, there's at least some protection for you. Very interesting circuit!


----------



## wischi (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Very detailed review :thumbsup:

But could you please find out how long the DX X.1 lasts in the 5% mode on 14500'ers and how bright it is in the 5% mode (e.g. bright enough to read a book or bright enough to find something in a drawer etc.) ?

Thanks,
wischi


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

:twothumbs:thanks:


----------



## KnOeFz (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Great comparison! 
Awesome to have all these aa sized light in a row.
:twothumbs


----------



## orbital (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

+

selfbuilt
Thanks for your time on all these lights, 
super info.....:thumbsup:

+


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



wischi said:


> But could you please find out how long the DX X.1 lasts in the 5% mode on 14500'ers and how bright it is in the 5% mode


Ok ... the Rexlight on low has just finished, so I'll update the graph tonight. Currently doing the Fenix on Medium, will do the X.1 on 5% on 14500 after that. Then I plan to do the X.1 on 5% on alkaline for comparison. Of course, each of those types of runs take a day to complete ...

So much for my plan to not do any more runtimes! :laughing:

UPDATE: The X.1 on 14500 at 5% ran an impressive 6 hr 21 mins regulated until the low voltage protection circuit kicked in. Initial output was 7.2 on my scale, so roughly the same brightness as the L1DCE on low on alkaline. I'll update the graphs later, once I get a few more samples to make a separate low graph (otherwise, it skews the scale, making the rest of 14500 results hard to interpret).


----------



## wischi (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Thanks, but there are still some questions left:

In your graphs, is the scale (relative output) the same for all graphs ?

How bright is 7.2 (the DX X.1 on 5%) in reality, can I read a book etc. ?

Why does the DX X.V last so much longer on low mode than the DX X.1 on 20% (ok the X.1 is brighter, but on 5% it is not much better - or is it the fault of the 14500'ers) ?

When I'm on say the 20% mode (for example) on the DX X.1 and turn it off, in which mode is it when i turn it on again ?

Is the DX X.1 modes system really so complicated ?

Is the DX X.1 suitable for every day carry ? (at the moment I have this one http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2089 but I want something more powerful)

Or is the DX X.V better for carrying on a keyring ? Now I have the one linked above on my keyring ..(I dont like twisties, but ...)

Is there a 2AA extension available (I do not know if its really needed when you can use 14500'ers ..) ?

I hope you can answer some of my questions,
wischi


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



wischi said:


> In your graphs, is the scale (relative output) the same for all graphs ?


Yes



> How bright is 7.2 (the DX X.1 on 5%) in reality, can I read a book etc. ?


I would say yes, plenty bright to read a book in the dark



> Why does the DX X.V last so much longer on low mode than the DX X.1 on 20%?


The duty cycle of the 20% mode is likely several times longer on the low mode, hence the much shorter run time (i.e. the light is on several times longer). Of course, there's a lot of factors controlling efficiency, and I don't know what the duty times are exactly of the PWM on these lights

[EDIT: I can measure the duty cycle using my sound card as a scope, and have tested the JB versions of these lights. My CLE on low showed 7% on/pulse, vs 19% on/pulse for the MkIIX at 20% mode (i.e. the higher mode is on nearly 3 times longer). I would expect something similar for the DX lights, but haven't measured yet.]



> When I'm on say the 20% mode (for example) on the DX X.1 and turn it off, in which mode is it when i turn it on again ?


Hmmm, not sure because I always physically click the swtich off before removing the exhausted battery. So it always comes back on at 100%, as I am still in advanced mode.



> Is the DX X.1 modes system really so complicated ?


No, not in general mode. But it does take some getting used to if you accidentally find yourself in advanced mode, or want to switch back and forth.



> Is the DX X.1 suitable for every day carry ? (at the moment I have this one http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2089 but I want something more powerful)


The X.1 is a great light, your call if the size is good for you for EDC. I have the powerlight as well, it produces an initial output of around 12 on my scale, for comparison. I keep a Fenix L0PSE on 10440 on my keychain, but the X.1 is a good pocket light.



> Is there a 2AA extension available?


There's supposed to be one in the works, but no guarantees.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Just updated the 1st post with an additional "low" mode 14500 runtime graph.

The Rexlight just keeps impressing more and more in terms of runtime on 14500. Currently doing the Rexlight low mode run, and will update when it's done.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

never mind found the answer :twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Low mode 14500 updated. Excellent results for the Rexlight compared to the DX X.1 here as well. 







Interesting little spike at the end of the medium and low mode runs on the Rexlight (i.e. just before protection circuit kicks in, output jumps back up to near initial values for about 1 minute or so, then shuts off).


----------



## gunga (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Thanks so much for your info Selfbuilt.

I think I should stop reading this thread, because now I want a Rexlight...

Cancelled my order for 2 because I didn't want to deal with the wait, now I regret it a bit...

:mecry:

How do you like it vs the Dexlight?


----------



## BT132435 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

did they increase the price of a rexlight? It's $50 on the Kai site.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



gunga said:


> How do you like it vs the Dexlight?


Build quality seems to be about comparable to my DX X.1 (which is to say, just a bit less than the MkIIX). Of course, mine has properly fitting o-rings, which the first batch didn't.

The 14500 results have convinced me of the relative merits of this light. But it's not really a suitable choice for gift giving to non-flashaholics (my original hope), given the lower runtime on regular batteries - and the fact that mine doesn't have the smart memory mode on regular batteries. That last point is a real PITA on regular batteries, unless you like being hit by strobe every time you turn it off in hi mode (or cycle past strobe/SOS every time you want to turn it off, to make sure it starts where you want).

As for availability BT132435, Kai is no longer selling them at any price. Supposedly Rexlight is looking for other dealers to pick them up, but I don't think they are worth a $50 price tag.


----------



## wischi (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Nah, the Rexlight was custom made for kai but only a limited quantity.

wischi


----------



## europium (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

:bow:


orbital said:


> +
> 
> selfbuilt
> Thanks for your time on all these lights,
> ...


I try to avoid "me-tooism", but in this case, having recently learned first-hand just how time-consuming it is to put together information like this, I just have to quickly say 

:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks::bow: 

Eu


----------



## Bearcat (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

I see that the Rexlight isn't performing so well with a NIMH battery, but does a whole lot better with a protected 14500. Does that mean that the circuit prefers higher voltage and would really do well on 2AA, if someone made a tube for it? Could the Rexlight using 2AA be more efficent than the other lights tested?:shrug:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



Bearcat said:


> I see that the Rexlight isn't performing so well with a NIMH battery, but does a whole lot better with a protected 14500. Does that mean that the circuit prefers higher voltage and would really do well on 2AA, if someone made a tube for it? Could the Rexlight using 2AA be more efficent than the other lights tested?:shrug:


 

I'm not really sure, but I remember before the light was actually produced that I saw some prototype CR123 tubes for the light. It made the light a twisty and it was extremely small! I think it would work awesome this way and I have wanted one of those tubes since, but haven't heard anything about them. :mecry:


----------



## Bearcat (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

I sure wish one of those smart people would somehow hook-up 2AA batteries to a Rexlight head and do a chart showing the run-times to see if it is worth making a tube for it.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Don't know about others, but I'm pretty pleased with the Rexlight running on NiMH's. It's marginally brighter than my JetBeam CL-E, also on an Eneloop. That's about what I expected. Yes, there are some better performers, but maybe not any for $30.

Geoff


----------



## Bearcat (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

I really like my Rexlight 1AA a lot, which make me interested in knowing about the run-times on 2AA and possibly getting a tube for it. I wished that they had supplied a wrist lanyard and holster, because I'm not sure which holster will fit and if the lanyard is big enough to fit a large hand. Any suggestions?


----------



## AFAustin (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

I have also been well pleased with my Rex, but prefer it on a 14500---brighter + longer runtime---what's not to like?


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

I opted to get the Jetbeam CLE and Fenix L1D-CE models for Crees. Your runtime curves confirm that I made the right decision for my preferences (I value light engine efficiency) and nimh based logistics. Thanks for that bit of comfort.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Glad you are all enjoying the review! I didn't realize it myself until I compiled all the data, but there really is something for everyone with these lights. Each really has its own niche, as the output/runtime/battery trade-offs have indicated.

Bearcat: As for the 2AA tube with the Rex, I could probably jury-rig something - but am hesistant to try given the cryptic warnings from Kai that the light is not "stable" in this configuration (in fact, they have specifically warned people against even trying this, making me think it has been damaging to the lights). Besides which, it would require me to re-test all the other lights in 2AA form factor to compare, and that would be too much to handle (especially since the runtimes would be a lot longer!) :laughing:


----------



## AFAustin (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Kai's website page on the Rexlight indicates the CR123A/2AA tubes will be available soon: https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1359


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



AFAustin said:


> Kai's website page on the Rexlight indicates the CR123A/2AA tubes will be available soon: https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1359


Hi AFAustin, yeah I saw that and was surprised. Checked the earlier discussion thread, and confirmed that was the old message on Kai's rexlight page was (as of 4/19/07):

_** Rexlight REX2.0 is not behaving very stable with two AA cells at this moment, please DO NOT try to hock with the Rexlight 2.0 with two AA, until further notice **_

Odd that it's suddenly no longer a problem. Wait and see if there's any further updates, I guess.


----------



## Bearcat (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



AFAustin said:


> Kai's website page on the Rexlight indicates the CR123A/*2AA tubes* will be available soon: https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1359


 
Right, for some unknown reason that escapes me now, I got the ideal that the Rexlight would perform much better on a 2AA configuration. In other words, it works good on 1AA, but may be better suited for a 2AA configuration, if that's at all possible.

BTW, GREAT review!!! Thanks


----------



## led4me (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Hi Selfbuilt,

Thank you for the effort in measuring and creating the charts. I found it very useful for comparison.

I noticed in your charts that your Rex 2.0 on high is brighter than the JetBeam CLE o high when both are using nimh. On mine, it seams the JetBeam is brighter. I wanted to measure the current on the various levels for my 2 lights. Can you tell me how you have things set up to measure the current draw?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



led4me said:


> I wanted to measure the current on the various levels for my 2 lights. Can you tell me how you have things set up to measure the current draw?


Depends on your DMM, but if you have a 10A receptacle, place your red lead in it and your black lead in the common receptacle. Then set you your DMM on one of the amp current scales (e.g. 1 amp). Unscrew the tailcap of the rex, make sure a battery is inserted, place the end of the black lead on the negative end of the battery, and the end of the red lead on the end of the body tube where the tail screw threads are (be careful not to short the battery). As soon as you make contact, the light should come on and you will get a reading. To switch modes, simply remove one of the two leads for a second, then re-apply the lead, and the light should move on to the next mode and give you a new reading. Repeat to go through all the modes. For the CLE, you will have to set things up carefully so that the battery positive terminal stays in contact with the head while you attach the red lead to the head screw threads.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



Bearcat said:


> Right, for some unknown reason that escapes me now, I got the ideal that the Rexlight would perform much better on a 2AA configuration. In other words, it works good on 1AA, but may be better suited for a 2AA configuration, if that's at all possible.


Actually, it should do well in 2AA given its excellent performance on 3.7V 14500. Depending how they've designed the circuit, you could potentially get twice the output with similar runtime (e.g. Fenix L2CE vs L1DCE), or a slight bump in output but twice the rumtime (e.g. Lumapower M3).

I could probably jury-rig a setup fairly easily, but I'd rather wait to see if Kai gives an all clear on 2AA tube (the new notice could just be an accidental reversion to earlier text).


----------



## led4me (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Thanks Selfbuilt for the instructions. My Jetbeam CLE has higher current draw at every level as compared to the Rexlight which explains why it is brighter. Here are my numbers in case anyone wants to compare.

For Black Rexlight, serial number 2007050053 on Ultra 2500mAh nimh battery:

Low: 0.11 amp
Med: 0.38 amp
High: 1.90 amp

For Jetbeam CLE (from Dealextreme) on Ultra 2500mAh nimh battery:

Low: 0.26 amp
Med: 1.20 amp
High: 2.40 amp

The numbers above explain why my Jetbeam is so much brighter. I had noticed that it got hotter faster than the Rexlight and the runtime on high seem shorter. I guess there is no way my Jetbeam can get 2 hours for runtime on high.


----------



## Bearcat (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



selfbuilt said:


> Actually, *it should do well in 2AA given its excellent performance on 3.7V 14500.* Depending how they've designed the circuit, you could potentially get twice the output with similar runtime (e.g. Fenix L2CE vs L1DCE), or a slight bump in output but twice the rumtime (e.g. Lumapower M3).
> 
> I could probably jury-rig a setup fairly easily, but I'd rather wait to see if Kai gives an all clear on 2AA tube (the new notice could just be an accidental reversion to earlier text).


 
Thanks for reminding me of what I forgot that made me think the Rexlight would excel in a 2AA configuration. Why would a 2AA (3V or 2.4V) configuration be harmful to a circuit if a 3.7V 14500 isn't?


----------



## not2bright (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



led4me said:


> Here are my numbers in case anyone wants to compare.
> 
> For Black Rexlight, serial number 2007050053 on Ultra 2500mAh nimh battery:
> 
> ...



led4me, your numbers seem good bit higher than what I observed with my Rex:

Rex 2.0 #2007050241 (natural HA)

ROV Hybrid 2100 mAH NiMH - 5 minutes off of the C9000 (1.433v after test)

(L) - .06 A
(M) - .21 A
(H) - 1.21 A

Could the LED be the only difference between these lights, or was the puck changed during the production cycle? :thinking:

These two units seem to be 188 units apart by serial number.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



led4me said:


> For Black Rexlight, serial number 2007050053 on Ultra 2500mAh nimh battery:
> Low: 0.11 amp
> Med: 0.38 amp
> High: 1.90 amp


Hmmm, that seems a bit high. On a Sanyo 2500mAh, I got on my rex:
Lo - 0.08A
Med - 0.25A
Hi - 1.07A

You might want to check out big beam's thread on rex amp draw for some more comparisons:
REXLIGHT 2.0 AMPERAGE DRAW?



Bearcat said:


> Thanks for reminding me of what I forgot that made me think the Rexlight would excel in a 2AA configuration. Why would a 2AA (3V or 2.4V) configuration be harmful to a circuit if a 3.7V 14500 isn't?


No reason why I can see why 2AA shouldn't work - but Kai explicitly warned against it earlier, so I'm waiting for some sort of further update/clarification from him.


----------



## Gary123 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



selfbuilt said:


> The 14500 results have convinced me of the relative merits of this (Rex) light. But it's not really a suitable choice for gift giving to non-flashaholics (my original hope), given the lower runtime on regular batteries - and the fact that mine doesn't have the smart memory mode on regular batteries.




Selfbuilt
Is the "smart memory mode" when the light turns on to the setting it was last used at? If so, my black Rex (# 2007040220) does.


----------



## led4me (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



not2bright said:


> led4me, your numbers seem good bit higher than what I observed with my Rex:
> 
> Rex 2.0 #2007050241 (natural HA)
> 
> ...


 
I see that your numbers are kind of close to Selfbuilt's numbers but mine seem unusually high. I wonder if the battery or perhaps the charge on the battery makes that much of a difference. I don't have Sanyo 2500 mAH but do have ROV Hybrid 2100 mAH. I will try to do another measurement when I get time and post it later.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



Gary123 said:


> Selfbuilt
> Is the "smart memory mode" when the light turns on to the setting it was last used at? If so, my black Rex (# 2007040220) does.


Yes, seems to be about 50:50 as near as I can tell ... some people's lights remember on regular batteries, and some don't (like mine).

BTW, Kai just posted looking for interest on a Rex 2.1 that would (supposedly)take 2AA, be brighter on 14500, with double the runtime on regular batteries, among other things. If so, that would certainly bring it in line with the competition - just hope they fix the smart memory feature and don't screw up the excellent runtimes on 14500. Here's Kai's post:
Rexlight REX2.1 Update


----------



## led4me (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Tried some more batteries, I'll probably post this to the Rex 2.0 amp draw thread as well. Batteries were charged with old Energizer 30minute charger.

For ROV 2100mAh, before test, 1.409V
L: .11 amp
M: .45 amp
H: 2.16 amp

For Ultra 2500mAh, before test 1.41V
L: .12 amp
M: .46 amp
H: 2.23 amp

For Lenmar 2000mAh, before test 1.428V
L: .11 amp
M: .44 amp
H: 1.84 amp

For Energizer 1850mAh, before test 1.398V
L: .11 amp
M: .38 amp
H: 2.11 amp

Low and medium on mine seem kind of consistent. High varied a bit and I'm guessing due to how much the battery can handle pulling so much current out. I've always had problems with Lenmar batteries and therefore not surprised that it has the lowest current output on high level.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Just updated the main post with a summary table showing output, throw, and runtime for each of the lights. Enough people have asked about throw, I thought I should put it right up front.

FYI, I've ordered a number of the single-stage 1AA lights from DX, and plan to do a similar review on them. Should be a lot faster given only one mode each!


----------



## gunga (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

You rock Selfbuilt. This is valuable info.

I have picked up a second Jetbeam C-LE on sale (v1.2) and am glad the runtimes and such line up to claims.

I'm curious about the Rexlight 2.1, but am not a fan of the annoying new modes. Keeping it fairly simple with a 1-2 second memory and LI-on over discharge protection function would be ideal.

:twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



gunga said:


> I have picked up a second Jetbeam C-LE on sale (v1.2) and am glad the runtimes and such line up to claims. I'm curious about the Rexlight 2.1, but am not a fan of the annoying new modes.


Just ordered a C-LE 1.2 from Jetbeam's site myself today (down to $24.50 with free ship), and will compare when it comes in. But something tells me it will take a while ... I hope they have the airmail thing sorted out!

I'll likely go for the Rex 2.1 when it comes out as well. It never ends ...


----------



## OhMyGosh (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

I have a DX X.V and I just love it. It is my EDC pocket light. I was unhappy with the thread stiffness until I got some Nyogel. Now it is silky and very easy to use with one hand.

It comes with a foam rubber gasket. If you stick that in the head it stops the battery rattle. The beam spot is much larger than the review picture shows. I don't know why. The spot is the same size as my L2D-CE but more even without a bright 'inner spot'. The color is very good.

It does have a slightly noticeable PWM flicker on low - but I kind of like it. It freezes the ripple patterns in the water for those late night bathroom visits 

I think someone would be very happy with ANY of the lights in this review:twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



OhMyGosh said:


> The beam spot is much larger than the review picture shows. I don't know why. The spot is the same size as my L2D-CE but more even without a bright 'inner spot'. The color is very good.


There's always a certain amount of variability - every emitter/reflector combo needs to be tuned by hand to get the most reliable hotspot focus. Fenix is quite good at this, others less so. Given the slight "ringiness" on my D.X, it seems they didn't quite the focus right. Not a big deal in practice.

And I agree - they are all good lights!


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

is the rexlight really not regulated on 14500 high?

the low runtime looks GREAT!!! 20 hours on alk!!!!! woot!!!

maybe i should try that too


----------



## Gary123 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Regarding the Dex X.1, Selfbuilt or anyone:

The interface on normal, at least on mine, is weird, even unpleasant to use. There are 4 constant light output levels. Something like a med, low, hi, med-low. Are they all like this? Tough to find the level you want because the levels don't do a linear increase as you cycle through them. Worst interface I've ever seen. If you pass the output you want, which is easy on this light, you must then cycle through the strobing modes and back to the constant output levels to try again. Are all the DX X.1's like this?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



Gary123 said:


> The interface on normal, at least on mine, is weird, even unpleasant to use. There are 4 constant light output levels. Something like a med, low, hi, med-low. Are they all like this?


I'm afraid so. The original MkIIx interface was med (30%), lo (5%), med-hi (60%). People complained about the lack of a full high (100%) in standard mode. So when DX came out with their version, rather than replace the med-hi (which would have made more sense to me), they added a full hi 100% in-between the lo and med-hi steps. This makes for a very wonky sequence, as you've pointed out.

Personally, I'd much rather have lo-med-hi, since that's the most useful at night. But the med-lo-hi sequence is fairly standard on a lot of lights, based on the assumption that med is what most people would use the most (aka "primary").


----------



## mar3 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

I have made tests on different battery

Rex with ni-mh 2600 mAh run on max ~ 1hour and 15 minutes and dimm fastly

with ni-cd 800 mAh ~ 40 minutes and dimm fastly

Strange results :thinking:

ps. I have installed SMO Ultrafire B1 reflector too my REX :twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Just updated the main post "Low graph" with DX X.1 runtimes at 5% on alkalines ... no suprises, performs roughly in-line with the others (a tad brighter, with a tad shorter runtime).

Also just received my new v1.2 C-LE from Jetbeam today ($24.50 shipped from their website) - the runtime tests have begun! Initial impression is good: overall output is comparable to my older model C-LE, but the PWM is *vastly* improved - barely noticeable now, in fact (I measured it at 317Hz in primary and low, 7.6Hz in strobe). Now features a 2sec memory mode, whereby it memorizes any mode you are in for more than 2secs before turning off the light - so that it returns to that mode when you turn it back on (rather than defaulting to primary mode always, as the older models do).

I also have the new Lumapower LM-301 on order, as well as some of those DX/Kai multi-mode Cree/SSC lights - I'll keep updating this thread as they come in and I test them. I've also got some of the cheaper single-stage DX/Kai lights on order, and will make a review post of all them once I get a few more in.

This is an expensive hobby! 
:twothumbs


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Could someone please provide a link to the JetBeam site where you can find the new version C-LE? Thanks....:thumbsup:

And yes selfbuilt....my wallet is begging me for mercy.


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Anyone??? I have searched and searched and cannot find it. Even Google is not finding it for me.


----------



## gunga (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



bondr006 said:


> Anyone??? I have searched and searched and cannot find it. Even Google is not finding it for me.


 
Here.

http://www.jetbeam.com.cn/en/

The info is the same as the old one, but the price is the sale price. YOu could just read the thread in CPF marketplace too...


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Thank you...


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

C-LE v1.2 just added to the main post.

Definitely improved the screw threads, and output is noticeably higher too - although with a trade-off: now has a huge "ski-slope" drop to zero in primary mode.

Light also features a new "memory mode" where it retains last mode setting if left on for 2secs. Unfortunately, performance can be eratic - if you don't keep all contact surfaces in pristine condition, you start getting all sorts of sequence problems and errors. And unfortunately, the threads get "dirty" fast on this twisty light. Expect to perform an above-average level of regular maintenance if you want consistent performance.


----------



## lamperich (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



mar3 said:


> I have made tests on different battery
> 
> Rex with ni-mh 2600 mAh run on max ~ 1hour and 15 minutes and dimm fastly
> 
> ...



No No - its not a strange behavior...


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Low mode added to the first post for C-LE v1.2.

Frankly, I'm amazed at the efficiency of this light on low - nearly twice the output of the X.V, but for the same run time! Very impressive update to the circuitry in terms of low mode efficiency.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

your description of the jetbeam sounds like my dx xv i just got. is the XV supposed to have memory mode? at first i couldnt figure out why the modes were starting out of sequence until i realized it was saving my last setting. 
and i have similar problems about it skipping modes sometimes maybe do to bad contact.
is it possible the XV uses the same circuitry of the jetbeam?

also what accessories did you get with your XV? it seems i got the dex X1 accessories as there is 3 different color tail rubber caps with a lanyard.

is the battery rattle a normal characteristic? i can imagine when it's off there is no tension on the battery so it rattles. not sure if there supposed to be something missing inside to prevent the rattle.
_EDIT: well, it's supposed to come with a foam o-ring according to one of the reviews to fix the battery rattle issue. but DX claims it only comes with a holster. pretty crappy customer service if you ask me.._

because there is no spring in the flashlight, the cone shaped bottom on the negative part puts dents on the negative part of the battery. pro would be that it would have more direct current connection without a spring. con is that it *denting* any battery i'm using in it. the fenix l0d twist design is better IMO. another con is that since the contact is so tempermental, it's hard to switch between settings. you dont get a firm stop between on and off. you could keep twisting and dent the battery even more if you wanted to. 
_so if you like to switch settings alot this flashlight is horrible._ if you like to set it on one mode and leave it, it's adequate.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



f22shift said:


> is the battery rattle a normal characteristic? i can imagine when it's off there is no tension on the battery so it rattles. not sure if there supposed to be something missing inside to prevent the rattle.
> _EDIT: well, it's supposed to come with a foam o-ring according to one of the reviews to fix the battery rattle issue. but DX claims it only comes with a holster. _


Some others have reported not receiving the foam cushion as well. But you can easily pick up a substitute: Dr Sholl's corn pads are a perfect fit. 



> because there is no spring in the flashlight, the cone shaped bottom on the negative part puts dents on the negative part of the battery. pro would be that it would have more direct current connection without a spring. con is that it *denting* any battery i'm using in it. the fenix l0d twist design is better IMO. ... _so if you like to switch settings alot this flashlight is horrible._ if you like to set it on one mode and leave it, it's adequate.


This is a bigger issue, and has also affected a number of lights. Mine have all been fine, but it seems sharp burrs have been left on the contact base of a number of people's lights during the machining. You'll need to find a way to smooth these down (e.g. a dremel should work, with a long enough attachment), or else you disk damaging your batteries with extended use.

FYI, I've been EDCing my v1.2 C-LE for the last 2 weeks (while in the process of moving, so multiple uses a day). I have been quite happy with it - only "forgot" its last mode twice during that time, otherwise was quite reliable and dependable.

Now that I'm back from holidays, I'll get started on that review of the single stage lights I promised (run tests are all done, just have to pull the data together). Also received a whole bunch of new multi-stage lights in the mail while I was otherwise occupied these last 2 weeks, so I have a lot more testing to do. 

Stay tuned ...


----------



## gunga (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Good stuff as always selfbuilt. I lokk fprward to an update with
the Rex 2.1.

I have a Rex 2.0 on the way. Considering if it is worth it to upgrade to 2.1...


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



gunga said:


> I have a Rex 2.0 on the way. Considering if it is worth it to upgrade to 2.1...


I'll let you know tomorrow - last of the runtimes are underway. I'll probably post a separate review of 2.0 vs 2.1, just to cover all the bases clearly. So far, I'm pretty impressed with the runtime improvements (and memory mode actually work on NiMH).

EDIT: Looks like it will be another day or so before I can get the results up - the Rex 2.1 on low has been going strong for almost 48 hours now! Sheesh, this thing is really tying up my light box


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Great, I am really looking forward to see how the 2.1 fits into this with beam shots and such. Thanks for the work so far.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

Here's my detailed review of the Rex 2.1 vs 2.0: 
Rexlight REX 2.1 vs 2.0: RUNTIMES, THROW, OUTPUT, etc. 

I must say, I'll be purchasing the upgrade module for my 2.0, once they become available. It's a very sweet light with the new circuit. 

I'll update the first post here in a few days to include the data, once I get through testing my Luma 301 and MTE 5-stage Cree so I can everything at once.


----------



## guiri (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*

selfbuilt, great test.

My problem is I'm not smart enough to understand most of it but I came across the Dealextreme light and from there i found a link to this test.

I was intrigued by their 16 modes and was considering buying this as a survival light and therefore, i'm interested in a LONG runtime.

Bottom line is, I'd rather have something that will last me a looooong time, just in case and I'm also interested in the SOS mode.

Would it be a good choice for this and if so, what battery should I use for a long time. Did you by any chance test the SOS mode to see how long it'll last?

I don't understand how a 750mAh battery can do as well as a 2600mAh?

by the way, how much are the others compared to the dealextreme at around 45 bucks?

Thanks

George


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight, DX X.1 & X.V, Jetbeam MkIIX & CLE, Fenix L1DCE review: RUNTIMES + BEAMS*



guiri said:


> Bottom line is, I'd rather have something that will last me a looooong time, just in case and I'm also interested in the SOS mode.


I haven't done runtimes in SOS mode, but I would say the new Rex 2.1 is a MUCH better choice for a survival light. I'll be updating this multi-AA review soon, but in meantime see my review of it here: Rexlight REX 2.1 vs 2.0: RUNTIMES, THROW, OUTPUT, etc.

On 14500 on Low, it lasts for about 3X as long as the DX X.1 for the same output (i.e. 18 hours vs. 6 hours for the X.1). On Alkaline on Low, it similarly lasts for almost 3X as long, but with only half the output (i.e. 49 hours vs 18 hours for the X.1).



> I don't understand how a 750mAh battery can do as well as a 2600mAh?


It has to do with the chemistry of Li ion and how the light's circuitry is designed. The 14500 runs at 3.7V (~4.2V right off the charger), vs. 1.2-1.5V of NiMH/alkaline. Simply put, this allows it to run brighter, but for a shorter period of time, assuming the light can handle the 14500.



> by the way, how much are the others compared to the dealextreme at around 45 bucks?


The Rex 2.1 is $40 at Kai's (e-mail him directly, since not on the site yet), or $40+shipping from lighthound.com

**********************

_*Update:* My new review of all the updated multi-stage lights is now up - I decided to create a whole new thread and leave this one intact for holders of the older lights. You can continue the discussion of the new lights here:_
Rex 2.1, Luma 301, DX X.1, C-LE v1.2, Fenix L1DCE-Q2, DX/Kai 5-Stage Review: RUNTIMES
:wave:


----------

